# D-Link DIR-615 problems



## Paiser

Hello,

I just recently bought this(dlink dir-615) router and i bought it because of the great price and I know that D-Link has its reputations to follow, but the 2 days I had this product it keeps going bad!!!

My problem with this product: Keeps disconnecting, when i use it with as a normal router not wirelessly its still manage to keep connect but it will not work with any web browsers, but with bittorrent it manage to keep staying connect and keep downloading as for your normal use of the firefox or IE it will not work and have to reset it somehow

Number 1 did research when i just reset the router, this is what i find in most review websites about this product. Exactly same problem that I came up with and most of them they just returned it

Number 2 I notice that this product is relatively old... so I upgraded the firmware to 1.00 to 1.10

So can anyone tell me about this product?
Was it just bad firmware or should i just return it?
Im going to wait for another disconnect, if it dont disconnect for the people who has 1.00 firmware, PLEASE upgrade the firmware so this router works properly!!!


----------



## Paiser

Hello everyone again!
I posted this about few hours ago, now i have no problems now
i guess the dir-615 was a bad firmware problem not the actual router itself
so if anyone is having troubles with D-Link DIR-615
You have to change your firm ware to 1.10
The firmware that comes with it is 1.00 so be careful everyone!!!


----------



## JohnWill

Glad you fixed it.  FWIW, it's always a good idea to check for firmware upgrades for routers, even if they're new in the box. The firmware releases of stuff in the supply pipeline normally run older.

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©*


----------



## Paiser

im recently having problems again
and i checked the routers host server
and it says its disconnecting by reason 3... and i dont know what reason 3 is
kernel: WLAN: MLME - Disconnecting (deauth) wireless client: ffffffffffff Reason 3
is the code and I CANT FIND WHAT REASON 3 IS ARGH! any one help me please!!!


----------



## JohnWill

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

The name of your ISP and country of residence.
Make/model of the broadband modem. If dial-up, please specify.
Make/model of the router (if any).
Connection type, wired, wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (WEP, WPA, WPA2, etc.)
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.
Make/model of your computer (motherboard if home-built).
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP2, Vista, etc.

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages.


----------

